# logiciel opensource de dessin pour enfant



## plovemax (13 Septembre 2005)

Il s'agit de Tux Paint " www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint/?lang=fr " . Ce logiciel est simple d'abord et facilement compréhensible (mon fils de 5 ans maitrise déjà les fonctions principales au bout de 3 scéances d'une 1/2 heure). 
Ce logiciel est facilement paramètrable (sauf que dans la doc les emplacements des fichiers du logiciel ne sont pas toujours justes : le répertoire de sauvegarde est dans ~/Library/Application support/TuxPaint/saved et ~/Library/Application support/TuxPaint/saved/.thumb -et non pas dans ~/Library/Preferences/TuxPaint/saved-. J'ai créé un répertoire ~/.TuxPaint pour y installer mes propres brosses et tampons mais le logiciel n'a pas été y lire. Par contre j'ai créé les répertoires stamps et brushes dans ~/Library/Application support/TuxPaint/ et là miracle çà marche!!!)
Enfin j'ai écrit un script shell pour importer automatiquement une image

PREREQUIS : importer les outils NetPBM à l'aide de fink (via l'interface finkcommandeur marche bien)
créer un répertoire ~/.tmp s'il n'existe pas déjà


#!/bin/bash

# creation d'une variable date 
  DATE=`date '+%Y%m%d%H%M%S'`

# creation d'une variable de travail
  FICHIER_IMAGE=$1

#creation et déplacement dans un fichier de travail
  cp $FICHIER_IMAGE $HOME/.tmp/

#creation d'une image pour Thumbnail
  cp $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE-t

#creation de l'image au format png qui sera chargeable dans tux paint
  anytopnm $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE | pnmscale --xysize 448 376 | pnmtopng  > $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE.png

# renommer en utilisant la variable date l'image png car le fichier doit
# avoir le format suivant yyyymmddhhmmss.png
  mv $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE.png $HOME/.tmp/$DATE.png


#creation de l'image du dialogue d'ouverture
  anytopnm $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE-t | pnmscale --xysize 92 56 | pnmtopng > $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE-t.png


# renommer en utilisant la variable date l'image png car le fichier doit
# avoir le format suivant yyyymmddhhmmss-t.png
  mv $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE-t.png $HOME/.tmp/$DATE-t.png

# faire le menage 
  rm $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE


  rm $HOME/.tmp/$FICHIER_IMAGE-t

  mv $HOME/.tmp/$DATE.png $HOME/Library/Application\ support/TuxPaint/saved/
  mv $HOME/.tmp/$DATE-t.png $HOME/Library/Application\ support/TuxPaint/saved/.thumb

exit 0


----------

